# Introducing the 2019 Quilts for Havanese Rescue Inc. HRI



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Introducing the 2019 Quilts for Havanese Rescue Inc.

You could be the winner of one of these quilts!

The drawing will be held at the Havanese National Specialty in Las Vegas on October 20th.

No purchase is necessary to win.

All proceeds will benefit Havanese Rescue, Inc.

The winner need not be present to win. If the winner is not present; notification will be made by email or phone on or after October 20th, 2019.

Tickets will also be available at the show location prior to the drawing beginning October 15th, 2019.

PayPal entries must be completed by October 18th.

Mail-in entries must be postmarked by October 4th.

Increase your chances to win one of these quilts!

EARLY BIRD donations may double your chances to win one of these beautiful quilts!

Early bird deadline for tickets is September 1st.

Click Here To Enter The Drawing!

https://havaneserescue.com/community/rescue-quilt-project/enter-the-drawing

See the photos of the 2 beautiful quilts:

The Havanese Quilters - Ruff Around The Edges

HRI Quilters - Dog Houses

To benefit the dogs of Havanese Rescue Inc., a 501©(3) nonprofit


----------

